# Let's Play a Name Game!



## RubyRainbows

Ok - so the 1st person will give 2 categories (1 for a boy and 1 for a girl) and then the next person will suggest 2 names they love that match that description.

For example, PP suggests: 

Trendy name for a boy & Nature name for a girl.

So my response is:

Maddox Riley & Azalea Jade

And then I will give the next 2 categories! (So for each response - give 2 names and then 2 different categories for the next person.)

Ok - you're next:

Old fashioned name for a boy & Unisex name for a girl


----------



## MUMOF5

Theodore Arthur and Quinn Cassidy 

Nature boy and floral girl


----------



## JumpingIn

Rowan and Viola

Very masculine boy name, very feminine girl name


----------



## RubyRainbows

Dominick Joseph & Kayliana Skye

"Guilty Pleasure" boy name & "Celebrity Baby" girl name


----------



## MUMOF5

Abel Jack and Dolly Mae

Traditional british boy and french girl


----------



## Indi84

Andrew Richard and Estelle
Yvette

Posh boys name and tomboy girls name


----------



## MUMOF5

Cuthbert and Lennie 

Hippy inspired boy and girl names


----------



## JumpingIn

Phoenix and Acacia 

Japanese


----------



## RubyRainbows

Akio & Kami

Cutesy boy's name & Biblical girl's name


----------



## JumpingIn

Bobby and Esther

Nautical names


----------



## Kristalebear1

Noah and Marina

Music boys name, and Astronomy girls name


----------



## MrsMandy

Beethoven and Venus. 

Christmas themed boys name and easter themed girls name :haha:


----------



## SarahP13

Rudolph Gabriel and Bunny Blossom!

Tree boys name and Greek mythological girls name....


----------



## MUMOF5

Oakley leaf and Phoebe Xanthe

80's inspired boy and girl names


----------



## ellahopesky

Matthew Elliot and Lauren Louise

TV/Movie/Book character boy and girl names


----------



## DJ79

Harry and Bridget

Astrological boy and car inspired girls name


----------



## RubyRainbows

Orion Hunter & Mercedes Alexus

Literature-inspired boy's name & Old Hollywood girl's name


----------



## mjemma

Darcey & Audrey

Travel inspired names


----------



## JumpingIn

Malta and Austin

Animal names


----------



## DanteRoman

Phoenix and Wren.

Surfer names!


----------



## MnGmakes3

DanteRoman said:


> Phoenix and Wren.
> 
> Surfer names!

Brody and Alaina


Polish boy and girl names


----------



## LittleLala

Dominik & Mila

Spring inspired names


----------



## RubyRainbows

Kai Dakota & Willow Raine

Hippie names


----------



## DJ79

Ocean Rain and Lennon Karma

Capital city names


----------



## RubyRainbows

Carson Phoenix & Cheyenne Austyn


"Royal Baby" names


----------



## mummy2_1

Frederick Alexander and Charlotte Dorothy 

Strong/bold boy name and fairytale girl name

(love this game)


----------



## LittleLala

Alexander Gregory and Aurora Rose

Redneck boys name and "that chick that always drinks too much at parties" name :haha:


----------



## ZooMa

Wayne Thomas and Amber Renee 

Boy: professional but not snooty
Girl: strong yet feminine


----------



## Kristalebear1

William and Vivian

Sporty boy name and "that really shy" girl name


----------



## Eleanor ace

Rudy and Ruth

Sweet and gentle boys name, future president/prime minister girls name


----------



## RubyRainbows

Nico Brandon & Elizabeth Claire

Cool Skater-Boy name

Artsy Girl's name


----------



## Kmb007

Blake and Monet (Pronounced Mo-nay)

Boy name you will NEVER use
Greek Goddess


----------



## LittleLala

Abcde (seriously! I don't understand how ANYONE could use this lol) and Aphrodite. 

Animal inspired names


----------



## teamlowery

Blyth & Prinia

one of your exes for boy, unique but old fashioned for girl


btw hello everyone


----------



## MUMOF5

Dean and Cordelia

Gypsy boy and girl names


----------



## Rhio92

Shara and brogan 

Your favourite boy and girl name


----------



## MnGmakes3

Adam and Elise


The boy who smelled funny and the girl who everyone picked on.


----------



## mummy2_1

Derrick and Sarah

Comedian boy name and superstar girl name


----------



## xprincessx

Jason Russell & Kylie Mariah

Modern boys name & oriental girls name


----------



## MnGmakes3

Sawyer Declan and Akiko Priya

Storybook names


----------



## Kristalebear1

Peter and Annika 

The Happy Go Lucky boy name, and your favorite female tv show persona girls name.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Matthew and Phoebe

Your fav childhood movies boy and girl names


----------



## LittleLala

Peter and Vada

Ocean inspired names


----------



## MnGmakes3

Cerulean Dune and Sandy Finn

Imaginary friend boy name and celestial girl


----------



## DoodleDoo

Milo and Nova Sky.

^ I used to love the tweenies as a child.


Mythical boy name and supernatural girl name.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Apollo Persius and Serendipity Enid


Items in your Kitchen and streets near where you live


----------



## RubyRainbows

Ivy & Parker

Disney-inspired names


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eric and Winnie

Long lost friend and your bff name


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thomas Ryan & Lara Jillian

Star Football Player boy's name & Gorgeous Cheerleader girl's name


----------



## MnGmakes3

Desmond and Deanna (can't believe I remember that far back lol)

80s cartoon names


----------



## xx Emily xx

Theodore and Daphne

Traditional boys & Feminine girl


----------



## LittleLala

Timothy John and Daisy Marie

Fast food inspired names :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Dunkin and Belle

Summer and winter names


----------



## Rhio92

Daisy and Noel.

Autumnal boys and girls names x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Fearne Amber & Blaze Hunter

Classic Literature


----------



## RubyRainbows

Estella Juliet & Holden Oliver

Previous/current pets name perfect for a baby boy & girl!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Dexter and Bailey

Old, ugly, forgotten, I'd never name my child THAT names


----------



## pippi_89

Pets, I have Yuna and Belle for girls and Buttons for a boy lol maybe not!

Past pets though I've had a Poppy and a Jake.

Classic sitcom boy and Saint girl name!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Chandler and Margaret

Old, ugly, forgotten, I'd never name my child THAT names


----------



## RubyRainbows

Howard & Bertha

Boy & Girl name you love from a current TV show


----------



## teamlowery

Pepper & Rainbow

your maiden name and dad's middle name for boy
both grandmother's names for girl.


----------



## xprincessx

Keith McFarlane & Williamina Janet


Athletes name for a girl and artists name for a boy


----------



## teamlowery

Jean Hans and Lindsey Vonn

bohemian names


----------



## Bhanif

Lux Troubadour and Arwen York

* world traveler name


----------



## RubyRainbows

Jacques & Amelia


2 Grandfathers or Great-Grandfathers for boy's 1st and middle name

Two co-workers with pretty names for girl's 1st and middle name


----------



## MnGmakes3

Francois Sebastien and Celeste Margeux (sorry lol not sure when I think world traveler I automatically think french)

Names you don't want to find in your family tree :haha:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Kathy & Ethan

2 Grandfathers or Great-Grandfathers for boy's 1st and middle name

Two co-workers with pretty names for girl's 1st and middle name


----------



## MnGmakes3

Adam Vincent and Elise Mallory

Names that remind you of sunshine, puppies, and all things smiles :)


----------



## LittleLala

Summer Belle and Luca Valentino 

Dance inspired names :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Claude and Dominique


1930s names


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty Jean & John Donald

French girls and boys


----------



## MnGmakes3

Jean Paul and Marie Claire

Bird inspired names


----------



## AngelofTroy

Wren Finch

And

Robin Jay 

Names from Shakespeare


----------



## MnGmakes3

Kent and Cleopatra

names you were almost given by parents OR names you almost have your child


----------



## RubyRainbows

Theresa & Gavin

Favorite 1st and middle name combo for boy & girl from names of classmates you graduated with.


----------



## Rhio92

Joel David and Hannah Kelly. 


Least favourite names for a boy and girl x


----------



## LittleLala

Eugene Igor and Olga Gertrude

Names you used to like but someone ruined for you


----------



## teamlowery

Damion and Penelope

old bosses or co-workers you can't stand


----------



## MnGmakes3

John and Karen... even hearing it makes me cringe

Pet names you have for your car, SO or pets...


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Daniel and Lucy 

Least favorite boy name and floral girls name


----------



## teamlowery

Mason and Dahlia

child celebrity names


----------



## MnGmakes3

Milton Earl and Daisy Rose


Romantic names


----------



## RubyRainbows

Valentina Juliet & Christian Greyson :haha:

Favorite surname-as-a-first-name for a boy & alcohol-inspired name for a girl


----------



## teamlowery

Jameson and Burgandy Alize

kings & queens


----------



## MnGmakes3

Edward James and Mary Elizabeth

Flakey people names :haha:


----------



## teamlowery

Brent & Gwen

geek chic


----------



## AngelofTroy

Anakin Parker and Eowyn Lane

Nursery rhyme names


----------



## LittleLala

Polly and Jack :)

Names you LOVED when you were little but would never use now


----------



## Rhio92

Violet and billy.

The names of people you love x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Matthew and Hanna

Country/ hill Billy names


----------



## teamlowery

Jethro and Billie Jo

rock n roll inspired


----------



## MnGmakes3

Dante and Jezibelle


Italian mafia names


----------



## teamlowery

Vinnie and Big Ang

man crush for boy and your idol as teen for girl


----------



## Rhio92

teamlowery said:


> Vinnie and Big Ang
> 
> man crush for boy and your idol as teen for girl

Russell and hermione (geek! :blush: )

Names from a show you're currently enjoying x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Harvey and Donna

Your next door neighbors names


----------



## SweetPea3200

Drew & Casey

Hippie boy name & Place/location girl name


----------



## MnGmakes3

Janson Chad and Phoenix Caroline


Your cousins names


----------



## Rhio92

MnGmakes3 said:


> Janson Chad and Phoenix Caroline
> 
> 
> Your cousins names

Kitty and Dominic


Your parents names x


----------



## Lauren999

Evelyn & Grayson

Boys name : your first crush / boyfriend. 
Girls name : the woman he married


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thomas & Patricia

Your favourite names (at the moment!)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Adam Nicholas and Elise Hanna


CEO /"people who get it done" names


----------



## RubyRainbows

Scott Andrew & Grace Elizabeth

Boy & girl names you would love if they weren't such "80s names"


----------



## LilRu

Jeremy Blake and Tiffany Amber 

Trendy names for twin boy and girl


----------



## teamlowery

Noble and Lourde or Kai & Kaiden

power couples


----------



## MnGmakes3

teamlowery said:


> Noble and Lourde or Kai & Kaiden
> 
> power couples

Sofia and Joe

cruise goer names


----------



## RubyRainbows

Vivienne Katherine & Kent Percival

Whimsical/Fairytale type names for boy & girl


----------



## AngelofTroy

Anastasia Belle and Francis LeTour 

Names from books you read for English at school


----------



## Rhio92

AngelofTroy said:


> Anastasia Belle and Francis LeTour
> 
> Names from books you read for English at school

George and Lenore


Names of your favourite authors


----------



## xx Emily xx

Cathy and Ernest

Favourite artists


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hhhmm - how about "artistic" type names? (I don't have any favorite artists.)

Lyric & Poet


Boy & girl names that are a sentimental place-name for you


----------



## CP x

Boy & girl names that are a sentimental place-name for you

Boy - Skylar (Sky) Ray 
Girl - Aspen Rain 

Boy & Girl Names - a city/place from your hometown


----------



## pippi_89

Bradley and Hope

letter U names!!! boy and girl


----------



## PocoHR

Ulysses and Uma

Boy name that you like but could never use (and tell us why you couldn't use it) and a hippie girl name :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Giovanni (too similar to my niece's name, Gianna)..... & Indigo Lyric

Very trendy/hipster-parents baby names for a boy & girl.


----------



## CP x

Kale (boy) & Luna (girl)

Future rockstar names


----------



## ellahopesky

Nico Maximillian and Tallulah Harlow

superhero/villain names


----------



## RubyRainbows

Charlie Xavier & Harley Quinn

Boy & Girl name you love but it's more commonly used for the opposite gender (Example: I love Jamie for a boy & Austyn for a girl... but they are more commonly used for the opposite sex)


----------



## Rhio92

Cameron (for a girl) and Loren (for a boy).

Names that you could use for both animals and people x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Felix and Poppy

Grandparents names


----------



## RubyRainbows

Peter & Rose

Summery name for a girl & cartoon character name (one you would consider using) for a boy


----------



## xx Emily xx

Skylar and Dexter

Traditional but uncommon names which have nice nicknames


----------



## ellahopesky

Ottilie nn Lottie
Sebastian nn Seb

4 syllable names


----------



## AngelofTroy

Cecilia and Jebediah 

Names that are adjectives


----------



## pippi_89

Misty and Grey

Worst celebrity baby names


----------



## Rhio92

pippi_89 said:


> Misty and Grey
> 
> Worst celebrity baby names

Apple and Camera


Old fashioned names x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Doris and Conrad

Uncommon biblical names


----------



## RubyRainbows

Job & Genesis

Girl & boy names you love, but can't use bc a family member beat you to it!


----------



## Rhio92

xx Emily xx said:


> Doris and Conrad
> 
> Uncommon biblical names

Hezekiah and Lourdes


Uncommon floral names x


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Iris Daffodil and River Rock

(Floral was hard for a boy so broadened it to nature names) 


Nicknames as first names


----------



## RubyRainbows

Sam & Ella

Girl & boy names you love, but can't use bc a family member beat you to it! (repost bc it accidentally got skipped)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jayden and Victoria 

Girl name like Neveyah and boy name like Xavier


----------



## RubyRainbows

Aveya & Xavian (or do you mean - names in the same style?) If so - Serenity & Xander

Names you gave your baby dolls when you were little!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jacob & Julianna Daisy lol!!

Color inspired boy names, Unique girl name


----------



## pippi_89

Red & Chrysannia

Favourite international names


----------



## Chelle26

Roman & Sophia 

Common boy and unique girl


----------



## Rhio92

Chelle26 said:


> Roman & Sophia
> 
> Common boy and unique girl

Jack and effie 


90s names x


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Danielle and Grant

commonly mispronounced names (or names with pronunciation variations)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ariana & Joaquin

Royal family names (not close in line to throne)


----------



## pippi_89

Andrew & Zara

Names that are also objects


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Ginger and Clay

Edit - sorry forgot to add a prompt


----------



## AngelofTroy

Coal and Cherry 

Names that are professions


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Bishop and Taylor

last name first names


----------



## xx Emily xx

Cameron & Brooke

French inspired


----------



## wannabemomy37

Beau & Francois 

Favorite first&middle combinations


----------



## LilRu

Olivia Paige & Sebastian Lucca
Favorite movie inspired names


----------



## xx Emily xx

Danny Rhett & Evelyn Jane

Favourite tv character names


----------



## AngelofTroy

Jesse Peter and Lucy Delenn 

Names of your neighbours children


----------



## LilRu

Madison & Harper
Names derived from Nature


----------



## Eleanor ace

Bay and Basil

Animal inspired names


----------



## wannabemomy37

Fox and Cat/Kitty 

Girl name starting with X
Boy name ending in -er


----------



## ellahopesky

Xanthe and Parker

Names that you love but can't use


----------



## Eleanor ace

Evangeline and Herbert


----------



## JessyG

Willow and Rupert

Your best friends name and your first crush's name.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Bethan and Craig

Your niece and nephew


----------



## ellahopesky

I have 9 nieces and nephews but i'll just pick 2 :haha:

Skye and Levi

A colour name you love and a nature name you hate


----------



## JessyG

Blu and Glen.


----------



## JessyG

Sorry forgot my question!

Girl name A and boy name Z


----------



## LilRu

Anabelle & Zander

Names you can find on a map


----------



## Rhio92

LilRu said:


> Anabelle & Zander
> 
> Names you can find on a map

Paris and Preston 


Victorian names x


----------



## LilRu

Arthur & Elizabeth 

High school varsity football player and head cheerleader


----------



## RubyRainbows

Kyle & Kayleigh


Baby Boy & Baby Girl names - that would be good for very smart, "slightly nerdy" kids.


----------



## Rhio92

RubyRainbows said:


> Kyle & Kayleigh
> 
> 
> Baby Boy & Baby Girl names - that would be good for very smart, "slightly nerdy" kids.

Zach and felicity 


European names x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Etienne and Francesca

Names from musicals


----------



## Eleanor ace

Annie and Marius

Names of the people most likely to die first in a horror film :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Britney and Carl 

Seaside-y names


----------



## LilRu

Misty & Grayson
First and middle name begin with the same letter


----------



## Eleanor ace

Ava Adeline and Jasper John

Names which would suit a music teacher


----------



## wannabemomy37

Reuben and Molly

Girls name that ends with -er
Boys name that ends with -as


----------



## JessyG

Harper and Jonas

Family names you just don't like.


----------



## Rhio92

JessyG said:


> Harper and Jonas
> 
> Family names you just don't like.

Peter and Elsie.


Names beginning with 'x'


----------



## JessyG

Xena and Xavier

3 letter girl name
8 letter boy name


----------



## ellahopesky

Mia
Benjamin


5 syllable names


----------



## Rhio92

ellahopesky said:


> Mia
> Benjamin
> 
> 
> 5 syllable names

Henrietta Rose and Sebastian grey 



Names from your favourite book x


----------



## LilRu

Elizabeth & Felipe

Names you love but have already used for your pets


----------



## pippi_89

Good one!

Jake & Poppy

Guilty pleasure names!


----------



## LilRu

Porsche & Ace
Girl's name that starts with Mc-
Boy's name that ends in -son


----------



## JessyG

McKenzie and Carson

Names that you once loved but have been ruined for you.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Amber and Simon 

Names of acquaintances that you love - but are so unique it'd be obvious that you were copying!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Red Rivers (boy)
Unique (girl)

5 syllable first names (are there any??)


----------



## JessyG

Alexandria and Emiliano

The names you are so fed up of hearing.


----------



## Rhio92

JessyG said:


> Alexandria and Emiliano
> 
> The names you are so fed up of hearing.

Sienna and Alfie 


Names you wish you heard more x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Aoife and Eric

Names of the last babies you know born


----------



## CountryBride

Logan and Liam

The names you love but your significant other hates


----------



## Rhio92

Reuben and Charlotte.

Your best friends names x


----------



## JessyG

Alexandra and Scott


----------



## JessyG

Disney names you would use on your children?


----------



## pippi_89

Kristoff and Jasmine

Most unusual/unique names of babies you know


----------



## wannabemomy37

Rex and Willow

Unique boy name
Object girl name


----------



## bombshellmom

wannabemomy37 said:


> Rex and Willow
> 
> Unique boy name
> Object girl name

Kellen and and Jade


A boy and a girl name that is a guilty pleasure. In other words, names that you love but would not use!:flower:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ottilie and Rupert

Names your oh suggested that you can't stand


----------



## Rhio92

xx Emily xx said:


> Ottilie and Rupert
> 
> Names your oh suggested that you can't stand

Morrigan and Nyall. 


70s names x


----------

